# Welche Linux Distribution auf 2Gigabyte?



## Suchfunktion (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
nen Bekannter hat einen alten Schulrechner mit 2GB Festplattenspeicher und kaum Ahnung von Linux.

Jetz will er sich also mit der Kiste mal an Linux herantasten.

Ich habe mich mal umgeschaut aber hab keine Ahnung was man ihm da so empfehlen koennte, da ich gleich mit mandrake angefangen habe und ich denke das is nix besonders fuer ihn, wegen der groesse..

Also, was empfehlt ihr fuer eine Distribution?
Muss halt fuer anfaenger geeignet sein und eine gute (deutsche) Anleitung haben, damit er klar kommt, weil englisch is nicht so seine staerke.

Und Knoppix is auch nich drin, weil sein CD-ROM-Laufwerk gerne mal rumspinnt und ausserdem sau langsam ist.

Danke!


----------



## Helmut Klein (15. Januar 2005)

Das ganze ist zwar Ansichtssache, aber trotzdem frägt man eher danach welche Distribution genutzt werden soll anstatt "welches Linux", da Linux an sich der Kernel ist.  

Die einfachste Lösung wäre natürlich, einfach ein neues Laufwerk einzubauen und Knoppix zu nutzen.

Ich denke gängige Distributionen wie SuSE oder Mandrake sprengen nicht unbedingt diese 2Gb-Grenze, daher wären sie möglicherweise auch eine Möglichkeit.

Ich persönlich würde Debian  (Sarge) empfehlen, habe es selbst hier auf einem Rechner mit X und KDE als DE und es nutzt z.Z. lediglich 1.6Gb, jedoch ist hier der Einstieg nicht unbedingt einfach.

Eine gute Anleitung dazu, auf deutsch, findet sich hier: http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/


----------



## Suchfunktion (15. Januar 2005)

Jajaja ich meine doch 

Na okay.. Also mandrake..

Naja die sache is diue, dass er nichmehr umbedingt geld in diese schrottkiste investieren will..


----------



## generador (15. Januar 2005)

Also ich denke Suse ist für einen Anfänger ganz gut geeignet

Nutze es selbst bei mir aber ich weiss nicht wieviel speicher das belegt


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Januar 2005)

CD-Rom Laufwerke (die gebraucht sind) sollte man eigentlich nachgeworfen bekommen.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (16. Januar 2005)

Der Platzbedarf auf der Festplatte hat nichts mit der Distribution zu tun. Wenn du nur 2 GB Plattenplatz hast, dann solltest du darauf achten, was alles installiert wird, und unnötige Programme einfach nicht installieren.


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Januar 2005)

Nunja, Distributionen wie SuSE, Red Hat oder Mandrake sind ja eben gerade durch ihre standardmäßig installierten Programmpakete dermaßen immens.

Diese Distributionen bieten möglicherweise auch die Möglichkeit eines Basis-Systems, da ich mich mit ihnen jedoch nicht weiter auskenne kann ich zu ihnen nichts weiter sagen. 

Bei Debian z.B. installiert man von einem Basis-System aus nur die Programme, welche man auch benötigt.


----------



## Holger_S (16. Januar 2005)

Und wenn es wirklich GANZ klein ausfallen soll, dann das hier:
http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/

 Die Standart Installation beträgt ca. 100MB


----------



## Suchfunktion (16. Januar 2005)

yoah damnsmall hab ich auf meinem 128'er USB-Stick


----------

